# Spooky Carp



## marshallknight (Jul 18, 2019)

Been shooting a few grass carp at night, but they have gotten "light shy", as soon as a light hits them they take off.  Any suggestions on how to prevent this?  Green light?  Red light?  Etc.


----------



## dorrismillerrr123 (Aug 12, 2019)

What colour did you have in your lights at night? It must be light blue colour.


----------



## FOLES55 (Aug 12, 2019)

Maybe try using a stabilizer lighted mount only. Go blacked out and pan the light until you see them. Wait until last minute to turn it on and shoot quickly. 

MY 0.02


----------



## Tadder (Aug 16, 2019)

Sounds like they been shot at before . My 2 cents worth.


----------



## HuntFishLive (Feb 25, 2020)

That if from the fish being pressured. Fish that have been shot at over and over learn very quickly


----------



## mallardsx2 (Apr 14, 2020)

Seen this many times. I used to shoot at night a lot. Now I shoot more during that day. 95% more actually. Shooting at night isnt what it used to be. Thats a fact.


----------



## oldguy (Apr 14, 2020)

Interesting!
Very interesting.


----------

